# Dual Batteries?



## rjets00 (Nov 22, 2003)

I was wandering what some of the advantages, disadvantages of running dual batteries on a gas truck. Is it worth the money/effort? Do you just loop stock battery to aux battery was just something I was thinking about. Thanks


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dual Batteries are just that. I think its a great idea,especially if you plow.
You'll have plenty of power on demand for your plow and other "extra" components that you may be running.
You might want to look into a battery Isolator ,so that your alternator is charging the right battery.
Hope that helps.tymusic


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37648


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

maximus44;370079 said:


> Dual Batteries are just that. I think its a great idea,especially if you plow.
> You'll have plenty of power on demand for your plow and other "extra" components that you may be running.
> You might want to look into a battery Isolator ,so that your alternator is charging the right battery.
> Hope that helps.tymusic


Not being a wise ass but for plowing an isolator is a waste of time. Only time an isolator is good is for say camping when you would drain down one battery and have one left to start the truck.

For charging it does not matter how many batteries an alternator has to charge watts is watts (or power is power for the younger crowd).

Simple Example (no math I promise):

You move your plow around and it consumes 1,000 watts.

With one battery 1,000 watts is consumed.

With two batteries 1,000 watts is consumed.

Either way your alternator has to replace 1000 watts of capacity. It does not care if it is between two batteries or one.

Plus the recovery rate is twice as fast. The alternator only has to work 1/2 as long to recovery tow batteries. Two batteries in parallel in a truck is actually only about 90% efficient so maybe a little more then 1/2.

So it does not matter if you have 1,2,4,6,or 8 batteries in the truck, the alternator only sees them as one huge battery with a 1,000 watt loss that it needs to make up / charge.

FYI a single 12v truck lead-acid battery is actually 6 separate 2.1 volt batteries in series and the actual voltage of a car battery is 12.6v.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

you can have my isolator never used it, and its 3 years old


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

totally worth it IMO. My truck came with it but hooked up to an isolator which kinda made the dual setup ineffective. however, once the isolator was dissconnected and the two batteries were wired directly together, there was a huge difference immediatly.


----------



## Rich Hunter (Jan 1, 2007)

I have run dual optima blue tops from the day they came out and have never used an isolator.I have had one go dead and drain the other one but when I replace them I buy them in a pair and replace both at the same time I run welding cable with tractor terminals from + to + and run seperate grounds to the engine and body and have never had a problem if you make your own cables really try to solder on the ends instead of just crimping them on and for gods sake use the biggest cable you can afford like 1 aught welding lead.


----------



## mopar250 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think that if your system is up to par you should not need the dual batts. I have never had a problem with my stock setup (2000 3/4, 360). If I were to replace my battery I think I would grab an ultima, but I considered this swap but don't realy think it is work it.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Truck came with dual batteries, if it didn't, it would have been the first mod I did. Then I went and bought the snowplow.


----------



## antisabre (Feb 17, 2007)

so let me see if i got this right.
I can run dual batteries by just connecting them ( + to +, - to - ) and not have to change the alternator at all. Now would this shorten the life of the alternator? also, i see how this would help with plowing but what about the rest of the year. is there any drawbacks to running dual batteries when not plowing? and lastly, should i keep everything still connected to the original battery or take some things off it and connect them to the 2nd one or does it not matter.
thanks


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

antisabre;372885 said:


> so let me see if i got this right.
> I can run dual batteries by just connecting them ( + to +, - to - ) and not have to change the alternator at all.
> Thats correct, you do not need to touch the Alt.You can get a tray that will fit on the passenger side fender from the dealer for around $30.
> Use two batteries that are the same size and age.
> ...


...................................


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mopar250;371613 said:


> I think that if your system is up to par you should not need the dual batts. I have never had a problem with my stock setup (2000 3/4, 360). If I were to replace my battery I think I would grab an ultima, but I considered this swap but don't really think it is work it.


not trying to be rude, but than why did the factory (Chevy) put two batt's in my truck? my .02 its well worth it.. i have two trucks one each way.. the dual batt is ALOT BETTER!! the single will be a dual next year!


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

crb 2500;372969 said:


> not trying to be rude, but than why did the factory (Chevy) put two batt's in my truck? my .02 its well worth it.. i have two trucks one each way.. the dual batt is ALOT BETTER!! the single will be a dual next year!


If Chevy was smart they would be putting dual 6V batteries in the truck. Almost there they are. 

6v batteries are
Cheaper,
Better
Less to go wrong
More reliable.
Less cabling


----------

